
Ask HN: Sendwithus won't support GDPR, what are you using instead? - mattmanser
Sendwithus have just announced they will not be GDPR compliant.<p>Which alternative are you using which does support it?<p>Bonus points for any service that has good i18n support!
======
Send_with_us
We wanted to offer some clarification on a recent email regarding Sendwithus
and GDPR compliance. While our initial communication is accurate, our team is
planning to launch an enterprise-grade, GDPR compliant solution in the coming
months. This new product, which is currently in private beta, will ensure that
you can continue to easily send the right message to your customers at the
right time, while ensuring GDPR data protocols are met. Please contact our
Support Team or your account manager if you have any questions about
Sendwithus and GDPR.

Sincerely, The Sendwithus team

------
mtmail
[https://www.sparkpost.com/gdpr/](https://www.sparkpost.com/gdpr/) gives a
strong yes. We're waiting for sendgrid, but they have blog posts from November
about GDPR so sendgrid is probably prepared.

------
Simon_M
It doesn't seem viable that they won't support it. I think they have
potentially mis-understood the wide reaching impact of this legislation.

I'd be surprised if there is not a follow up to their email fairly soon.

